# Vacuum Pump Advice



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2014)

I've had this pump for a couple of years and haven't done anything with it. I'm cleaning my shop and need to make a decision on whether it's worth keeping. I salvaged it from a vacuum press at work that was for putting lamination on large posters and such. It worked fine when I got it. haven't messed with it since. I notice most of the pumps I see you guys use look considerably different. This pump uses oil so I guess that's why the filters. Could I remove them for general vacuum use? My original plan was to use it with a bag, for vacuum veneering, maybe stabilizing too. No tag on the motor, but I'm guessing it's either 1/4 or 1/3 hp. Is this old technology, would I be better of just getting rid of this and buying a cheap harbor freight when the time comes? I'm hoping John Kennedy or anyone else knowledgeable will help me make my decision. Thanks.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm no all that familiar with pumps, but Gast is a well respected maker in the turning pump world. If it will draw sufficient vacuum, I'd say there's no reason to replace it. Not sure about the filters, but my gut says leave 'em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

Barry - Up front I know squat about motors, but the pump I have is a Gast and its awesome. I wouldn't take 4 HF's for it. Mine is oiless, so I'm guessing your correct on the filters, but I think that might make yours a bit stronger. I'd hit @woodtickgreg up with this question.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Barry - Up front I know squat about motors, but the pump I have is a Gast and its awesome. I wouldn't take 4 HF's for it. Mine is oiless, so I'm guessing your correct on the filters, but I think that might make yours a bit stronger. I'd hit @woodtickgreg up with this question.


What I am seeing in the pics is a good capacitor start induction motor. What's the hp? I don't know, or know anything about the pump. But the motor looks good, it will run smooth and quiet for a long time and run cooler than a general purpose motor with brushes.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. It is a US made Gast pump, and it came from a commercial set-up, and not heavily used, so I imagine it is a good piece of kit. The dust on it came from my shop, it was used in a very clean environment. I read on one of the stickers that it is designed to be quiet, so that is another plus and goes along with what you said Greg. Think I will do some google searches on it.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 19, 2014)

The pump my buddy found does not have the filters, but the seller said to change oil due to contaminants. With our stabilizing, we she be good due to not sucking up the resin. But just the conversation seems to suggest the filters will just help pump life!

Just a thought, no facts behind it.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2014)

Now that I have thought about it a bit, I have heard of Gast pumps, I don't know anything about them but I have heard that name before. It looks like a quality made pump.


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 20, 2014)

Heres the manual for that series pump. They are good old rotary vanes, but I am unsure of the actual vacuum. We had many of them in our graphic arts/printing machines in college.
http://www.gastmfg.com/support_documents/40_series_lubricated_om.pdf


----------



## EricJS (Jan 20, 2014)

It's definitely a keeper. Gast - and old iron, too. It will be strong enough for your intended use, and you would spend a lot of money if you tried to replace it.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 26, 2014)

no..... barry...... send it to me...... lol..... ill put it to use..... get a harbor freight pump and send the high quality pump to me......lolol..... its good and you would be wise to KEEP IT.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 26, 2014)

just send it to me Barry...... you know you want to..... lol
Its a good pump so put it to use.......
Im getting my pump this week so I can start using my stabilizing chamber...... woot! woot!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back guys, I kinda lost track of this thread for a while, and thanks for the link Brad, I found that also, after starting this thread. Based on that, mine is an oil less model, not sure if that's good or bad. Now where's that darn vac gauge


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 28, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for the feed back guys, I kinda lost track of this thread for a while, and thanks for the link Brad, I found that also, after starting this thread. Based on that, mine is an oil less model, not sure if that's good or bad. Now where's that darn vac gauge


its at my house..... held hostage..... just send the pump and the gauge wont get hurt....lolol


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2014)

Jamie, if your really lusting for this pump, I will send it to you for the price of shipping, it's heavy though, so it might be some $$ . I'd rather see someone get some use out of it, rather than gathering dust in my garage for....forever.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 30, 2014)

I would take it but sadly I actually have a pump in route to me. The pump you have is a good quality pump and I think you would be better off selling it locally. I will however be watching your posts for the finished piece of camphor you got from me..... I appreciate it though. thanks.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 30, 2014)

I am lusting! Could we make a trade of some sort? (I mean for the pump, I'll happily pay the freight)


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> I am lusting! Could we make a trade of some sort? (I mean for the pump, I'll happily pay the freight)


Oh yea! I'm up for that! I will take a look at it and see if I can disassemble some of the components to make a more compact package. When I get it boxed up and get an estimate of shipping I will get back to you. If shipping is not too terrible, I will take you up on a trade for a chunk of cool NorCal wood. If it is a lot, just the price of freight will be OK, don't want to screw you on the deal... Does any one know who might have the cheapest freight rates? I recently went to mail a shipping box that I made from hard board, and UPS wanted to charge me a $15 wooden crate surcharge, I took it to the post office and mailed it way cheaper... or I might be able to break it down to fit in 2 LFRBs...


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea! I'll have fun making a "system" out of it (hopefully) PM to me your shipping address and your PayPal or other requirements for the shipping costs. I'll get some good turning chunks ready!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Mike, I just broke down the pump. Looks like it will fit in 2 LFRBs. Seems like the best way to ship to me. I will shoot you a PM...


----------

